# Cypripedium lichianense



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Firstly I would like the name to be corrected (if wrong) because I have found it written in many ways....  Secondly I would like to ask if this is a bud comming up? I have also seen this in my japonicum but I can't take a photo of it because it is still inside the leavesand I do not have a good camera... Thank you in advance...


----------



## Roth (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks like the plant is in trouble... Yes it was a bud, but the older leaf seems to be affected by phytophthora, it is very common for plant recently imported. Most likely your plant will revert to a very small seedling, if you are lucky...


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2008)

Sanderianum said:


> Yes it was a bud, but the older leaf seems to be affected by phytophthora...




Splain, Lucy!?

In case there are translation issues with that - might you please provide more information on phytophthora and what it is and what it does? Thank you, X. 

Is this regarded as a common issue with Cyps. in general? I do not grow them but the garden I work for does.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 30, 2008)

Heather said:


> Splain, Lucy!?
> 
> In case there are translation issues with that - might you please provide more information on phytophthora and what it is and what it does? Thank you, X.
> 
> Is this regarded as a common issue with Cyps. in general? I do not grow them but the garden I work for does.



Phytophthora (from Greek phytón, “plant” and phthorá, “destruction, destruction”; “the plant-destroyer”) is a genus of plant-damaging Protisten of the Oomycetes (water molds).


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all,

Thank you for the information about the contamination, but do you know how this is treated? The plant has a newly opened growth beside this one... If you are reffering to the white spots, it may be the perlite use as it is in powder form in some parts of the mix and with watering it spreads out...  Thank you in advance...

Regards,
Thanasis...


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't mean to pick on you in particular biothanasis, but this must be said. Please please please do not buy adult spotted-leaf Cyps. They are all wild collected and chances are they will die, especially if the purchaser has little experience with the genus.

You absolutely cannot get ANY water on the leaves!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 30, 2008)

Is the black stuff surrounding the bud just dark potting medium or is it dead tissue?


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

I just saw your message kentukiense,

Ops I had no idea of this... 1000 sorry...  Thank you very much for mentioning this so that I am more cautious in the future...  

It is a leaf rotten at the base... the rest of the plant is ok... The thing is that I have it in a spot of my balcony where i cannot water it easily, but I will move it to a more convenient place both for me and for it...!!!! I always try not to water the leaves but sometimes it goes all over the pot surface and lifts most of the mix... Fear of rotting is why I used mostly perlite in the mix...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

That's trouble for sure.  Good luck.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you Eric...


----------

